# Made in Italy



## Rum_Runner1 (Feb 10, 2006)

Does it bother you if you own a Bianchi not Reparto Coasro (I know it's misspelled) that isn't made in Italy (as I've been told). To me owning a bike that costs more than a grand made in Taiwan is a shame (and yes I prefer a campy drivetrain).


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Bugs me big-time. I bought my first real road bike -- a Bianchi Giro at $1,500 -- and was under the full impression it was made in Italy and that was part of the reason for choosing Bianchi. There was nothing that the Bianchi dealer said or the Bianchi USA website noted to change this impression. 

It was only after I was looking to upgrade to a significantly more expensive bike at a different Bianchi dealer did I learn that the _Reparto Corse_ (literally, "racing department") bikes are made in their Treviglio, Italy factory and their non-_Reparto Corse _USA line is manufactured in Taiwan -- this particular dealer was very transparent and disclosed everything. The _Reparto Corse_ bikes say "made in Italy" on the seat tube close to the bottom bracket; the USA line doesn't disclose where they're made. At the end of the day, it isn't a big deal -- e.g., Giant frames are made in Taiwan and they make great product -- but it's the feeling that you've been deceived that's bothersome, in my opinion.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Doesn't bother me a bit--I've got six Axises and a Boardwalk and Eros (both late-80s Superset frames from Taiwan). However, there are also a pair of '99 RC 'cross bikes (and yes, I rebuilt them with Campy). The rides are different, the feel is different, but not better or worse. In fact, at the time ('00 and '01), I'd say the Axises were the best bang-for-the-buck I'd come across, at least for production cross bikes.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> The _Reparto Corse_ bikes say "made in Italy" on the seat tube close to the bottom bracket; the USA line doesn't disclose where they're made.


Odd.Just like my Freccia Celeste had a sticker on the headtube that says "made in Italy" my San lorenzo had a sticker on the headtube that says "made in Taiwan".

I don't see what difference it makes.The fit and finish on the Taiwan bike is actually better than my Reparto course bike.There are small blemishes in the paint on the Italian made bike.

Regardless,both are great bikes.


----------



## Robbie59 (Apr 12, 2006)

Italian made is no rubber stamp for good quality. I can remember when an American made bike was considered substandard compared to the Italian stuff. I seriously doubt that is the case now (assuming it ever really was). 

Why would a bike that "costs more than a grand made in Taiwan" be a shame? Should they work for less than the Italians? Is there some trick to frame building the Taiwanese cannot learn due to their nationality? Or are you just bothered by the idea that a **** touched your bike?


----------



## stgo2019 (Apr 19, 2006)

It doesn't really bother me. The finish on my 06' Giro is as good as any of the Reparto Corse frames that I've looked at. If you really wanted Campy components then get the San Mateo. The reason for buying an Italian made frame is more for bragging rights than for better quality, unless your going for full carbon then you have no choice than to go Italian. The Taiwanese even make a scandium frame.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Robbie59 said:


> Or are you just bothered by the idea that a **** touched your bike?


So eloquently written. Or did you mean to state "Asian" generally or "Taiwanese" particularly? I hope you're not a racist.

As I wrote above, Giant -- one of the top bike makers in the world -- is a Taiwanese consortium, and Der Kaiser very well might win the TdF on a Giant in a month's time. In addition, Ernesto Colnago recently decided to have his more affordable frames made in Taiwan to be competitive with the market. And Cannondale's kick-ass all-carbon Synapse is made in Taiwan. So the fact that a Bianchi is "made in Taiwan" is very much a good thing, but that's not the point -- the point the poster is making is whether Bianchi is leaving a mis-impression to its first-time buyers of its frames/bikes that not all of their product line is made in Italy. When a newbie buyer gets lured to the Bianchi aura, they tend to think celeste, Fausto Coppi, Italia, and they assume the bike is Italian-made -- for whatever that's worth. Capisce?


----------



## Robbie59 (Apr 12, 2006)

Not a racist at all. I don't care where a bike is made as long as its well made. And that can happen just as easily in Taiwan as in Italy. All the "Road" class Bianchis (ie. non-Reparto Corse) I've seen at several dealers in my area clearly say "Made in Taiwan". Perhaps a particular LBS prefers to remove these stickers? I doubt Bianchi would condone that.

Regarding the "****" comment: I always find it fascinating, the difference in reactions to European versus "Asian"/Pacific Rim manufacture. Just thought I'd muse as to reasons why that is.

You might try clicking on Rum Runner1's previous posts throughout the forum, BTW.

Good points about Giant, Colnago, and Cannondale. I'm not so familiar with the Colnagos, but the Giants and Cannondale Synapse are solid examples of Taiwanese framebuilding capabilities. They are excellent products.


----------

